# Star Wars Battlefront Runtime Error



## jttim (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I'm trying to use Star Wars Battlefront on the 1.2 patch, but when I launch the game I get this error:

Microsoft visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error!
Program: ....LucasArts\Star Wars Battlefront\Game Data\Battlefront.exe
abnormal program termination

I've already gone to lucasarts tech support they claim my graphics card isn't compatible and they won't help me, even thought Star Wars Battlefront 2 has the same graphics cards requirements and that game runs fine on my pc.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello jttim :wave:,

Most tech support for games will push it off; we, as gamers, have to just get used to it! :upset:

Go here, click "Can You Run It". In the drop down find your game, select it, install the ActiveX Control, and report back the results.

Also, when posting the way you have, it helps EVERYONE that might be able to help, to know what your system specifications are; i.e. the video card you are running.... :wink:

The C++ runtime error, happens for many reasons; try updating your .NET Environment, as well as your C++ redistributable. Those can be found using Microsoft Update, and by going to the M$ website and doing a simple search...

Let us know.....

Sven2157


----------



## jttim (Jun 11, 2009)

Can You Run It Results: 
CPU
Minimum: Pentium III or Athlon equivalent
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: 1.0 Ghz
You Have: 2.26 GHz Performance Rated at 5.77 GHz PASS 
Operating System
Minimum: Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP (NT & 95 not supported
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build Service Pack 32600) PASS 
System RAM
Minimum: 256 MB
You Have: 3.5 GB PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: 64 MB 3D video card with Hardware Transform & Lighting
You Have: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M (Quadro NVS 160M) PASS 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video RAM: Required - 64 MB , You have - 512 MB 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 


Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.11.8585 FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
DirectX Version
Minimum: 9.0c
You Have: 9.0c PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: IDT Audio PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10 FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
Free Disk Space
Minimum: 2.7 GB
You Have: 121.9 GB PASS 
CD
Minimum: 8X speed CD-ROM or DVD-ROM
You Have: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-U633A PASS, but the Speed could NOT be analyzed. 


My video card is an NVIDIA NVS Quadro 160M


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Everything looks good there....

Fire up the game, and when it happens... do this....

Hold "ALT" down the hit "Print Screen". This will ONLY capture the active screen; i.e. your "Runtime Error". Then open M$ paint, and paste it there. Save it and upload it here.

Once I have the exact Runtime Error, I (everyone) can better assist you...

Sven2157


----------



## DemonKnight (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have tried everything that I can think of to get SWBF1 to run and I still get the problem. Like everyone else saying that they are haveing problems with the CD/DVD Drives on there system I too have that problem along with my couser showing that its loading the game (ie the spining cd on my screen where the couser is). To get out of that I Log off twice and then Log back in and it works. 
The following list is what I have done to try and get the game running including Three screen shots one of the Error message, an image of the the games own anlizing if I can play the game, and an image of can you run it report on my system from the recommended tab. I have the update downloaded and installed. (I believe that its only good for the glitches in the maps)

I have Deleted and re-installed first Visual C++ and the game
I have changed the settings on the game to run in XP and 98 (both times I have done that and then tested my system with the games check it says my processer fails) 



























Any help or hint would be great everything that everyone has suggested so far I have tried one way or another and doesn't work. If you need any more shots let me know and I'll get them posted ASAP. Thanks Guys and Gals for the help.

For ever kicking *** one droid and Rebal scum at a time

DemonKnight


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

All you have provided, is Windows 32 bit, for you're system info... Not even answering.......

You want answers, you need to tell all..... :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

DemonKnight, your mail.google.com images aren't showing up.

Please post the images in your next reply as attachments or use an image hosting like PhotoBucket or Imageshack.


----------



## DemonKnight (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry Guys Here is the images again This message is going to be in muti post wont let me load more then two images at once


----------



## DemonKnight (Jul 31, 2010)

Again sorry guys and Gals didn't realize that you couldn't see the images. Let me know if you need anything else.


For ever kicking *** one droid and Rebal scum at a time

DemonKnight


----------

